# Valar morghulis



## Queh360 (Aug 5, 2016)

Who have seen of read about the series and/or books of "A Song of Ice and Fire" (Game of thrones), prove it answering and explaying about this.


----------



## Jarren (Aug 6, 2016)

Valar dohaeris, and as such I must confess I've read the books and seen all the episodes of the show. Honestly, I prefer the books because I feel the story is a bit more 'pure' in them and not altered for the sake of entertaining a TV only audience. Plus, there are so many more little details that come through in the text that you don't get in the show. I just hope Martin doesn't die before finishing the series... Though, as you said "Valar morghulis." All men must die.


----------



## Queh360 (Aug 7, 2016)

And all men must serve. Truly, the book keep more substance. And I only fear I cannot read yet.


----------

